# Modular Tool Packaging



## Willholt92 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi all, 
My name is Will and I'm a 20 year old product design student studying in my final year. 

I have come up with an idea for my latest project, which is to do with reducing waste and being more efficient with the planet's resources.

I am designing packaging for tools, when most new tools are bought they come in plastic clamshell packaging which 99% of the time is thrown straight in the bin. I have come up with a concept where by a line of tools would be sold in modular hard wearing cases, these case then snap fit together to form a tool box. The main idea being that as more tools are purchased the users tool box grows, and the packaging becomes a fundamental part of the product. 

As the user's tool collection grows, the tool box can be mounted on wheels and turned into a trolly. 
Work stations can be mounted to the top of the tool box in the same modular boxes, to include a vice, working surface and set squares. 
I am aiming my product at the home DIY market, where beginner sets of tools can be bought and easily added to as the user develops their knowledge and the variety of jobs they attempt.

I am interested to hear anyones thoughts and inputs on my idea and whether it intrests anyone. 

I will soon post sketch work of my concept to date. 

I look forward to any replys 

Thanks Will


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds silly to me. Your going to be wasting far more plastic making the cases, and I know I'm never going to be keeping my hand tools in any kind of a container.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Will, Welcome to the Forum
Are you located in the UK?
It is a good idea to include your location in your profile.
Also check out how to Post pictures in the How To section.

To add your location to your profile see  more How-To


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

sounds like your trying to design something that already exists.. thanos systainers.. bosch and makita have switched to this type of system two years ago now dewalt is following suit

the majority of tools now come in a storage case that the only throw away portion of the packaging is the thin cardboard sleeve that slips over it for display.. the only tools that come in large cardboard packaging any more are mitre saws, table saws and compressors


----------



## Willholt92 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replys. i appreciate your comments.
Yes i am based in the UK.
I realise most powertools are packaged in a similar fashion, however i am proposing the packaging to be used for hand tools. I am approaching retail outlets who produce their own tool ranges, the main one being B&Q. Who are the leading home improvement and garden centre retailer in Europe and the third largest in the world. 
My packaging is being aimed at B&Q's and other retailers in house tool ranges. Which are currently packaged in vaccum formed plastic clam shells. Which are part of the most environmentally un-friendly and wastefull methods product packaging. 
I hope this clears up my intentions some what. 

Thanks again for your thoughts.
Will


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Still does not ansewer the question why?
All my hand tools are hanging on peg hooks or in the tool box laid out so I can see them.
First thing I would do it there came in a case is toss it in the trash.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Will, Thanks for Including your location.
When you said 'Trolley', that made me think UK.
That's great because we are all in the same world with the same problems.

Best of luck with your project.
One difficulty I see when I checked out B&Q tools is when I saw 
the huge range of tool sizes in the 
nineteen *B&Q Tool Categories*
.


----------



## Willholt92 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for you help and input Bob. I know that there is a huge range of tools available. I'm hoping to apply the packaging to a good range of tools but obviously not to every tool produced by B&Q. However as the packaging is modular it would be relatively easy to apply it to more and more products.

I can see your point of view joe. However the project is to make the packaging robust and an intregal part of the tool and do away with the need to buy a seperate tool box as the box would grow as more tools are purchased. This will be aimed at people who are starting out and buying their first tools. Ideally it will insite brand recognition and loyalty. As well as giving the in house tool ranges more credibility. 

I will post some sketch work up in the next couple of days to help everyone better understand my proposal.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

the cases from tools that I buy end up in the workshop storing hardware of some sort or another, the tools themselves end up in the truck wherever they can fit...


----------

